
Integrating Source Control Tools with Mantis Bug Tracker - nuclear_eclipse
http://leetcode.net/blog/2009/03/integrating-source-control-with-mantisbt/
======
geuis
Sorry, but the company I just left used Mantis. After coming from Fogbugz(a
GREAT bug tracking system), Mantis was extremely inefficient to use. I cannot
recommend it to anyone.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I would like to ask a) what version of MantisBT was your company using, and b)
what did you find about it that you didn't like?

MantisBT has made a lot of strides in both features and usability recently,
both in the current 1.1.x releases and especially with the upcoming 1.2.x
plugin system. It's gained a lot of potential that other free/open issue
trackers lack.

But I'm most likely biased, and I would like to hear others' opinions of the
matter...

~~~
geuis
You have a good point. I'm honestly not sure what version it was. The company
always used old software(5 year old Vignette cms). That probably has unfairly
influenced my views of Mantis. I still recommend Fogbugz but try Mantis too

